
SerialUSB – a cheap USB proxy for input devices - DanBC
http://blog.gimx.fr/serialusb/
======
mmastrac
Digging through the links on the page leads to
[http://gimx.fr/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Page](http://gimx.fr/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Page)
which is an unbelievably cool open-hardware project for controller
compatibility.

------
AdeptusAquinas
What I really want, but fear I am not smart enough to put together, is a tool
like this that allows me to mimic an XBox One controller using a Keyboard and
Mouse on PC. So as to play games like Halo via Xbox Streaming using the more
PC-friendly input medium (I can't play FPS games with a controller :|)

Bit of an odd scenario though - need to fool my PC into thinking that it has
an XBox One controller attached, while feeding the output from my
keyboard/mouse through that dummy controller...which then gets streamed to the
XBox One via Xbox streaming.

~~~
mrb
That's exactly what GMIX lets you do (the USB proxy is just one of their side
projects.)

 _" GIMX stands for Game Input MultipleXer or Game Input MatriX. The purpose
of this free software is to control a video game console with a computer (e.g.
a PC or a Raspberry Pi). It works with the PS3, the Xbox 360, the PS4 and the
Xbox One."_

~~~
AdeptusAquinas
Hmm. It allows me to connect my PC to my console and play it, right? Not
_quite_ the right scenario, though close; since I want to use Xbox Streaming,
I need to fool _my PC_ into thinking it has a controller attached.

------
Animats
I've used those SiLabs CP2102 USB to serial chips, but to get 45 baud for
antique Teletype machines. Using one to just get a second USB port is painful.

The Raspberry Pi Model B has two USB ports, and they're "on the go" ports, so
you can set one as master and one as slave. So that should be usable as a
general purpose USB MITM device.

~~~
tdicola
Sure you aren't thinking of the Model A and Zero? The B and B+ have a USB hub
& ethernet adapter, but no OTG or USB device ports exposed. It's kind of
tricky to use the A and Zero's USB device port but people have been figuring
it out recently: [https://learn.adafruit.com/turning-your-raspberry-pi-zero-
in...](https://learn.adafruit.com/turning-your-raspberry-pi-zero-into-a-usb-
gadget)

Check out the Beaglebone Black too, it has a USB device and host port and its
kernel is all setup to use the USB gadget kernel modules. By default it uses
the g_multi module to make its USB device port look like a USB storage and
ethernet adapter, but you can modify it to use any other USB gadget driver,
GadgetFS, etc.

~~~
fest
There is also a project called USBProxy[1] for BBB. It essentially aims to be
transparent bridge for all USB device classes.

1:
[https://github.com/dominicgs/USBProxy](https://github.com/dominicgs/USBProxy)

------
Stephen304
I'm really hoping this might mean linux support for the xbox one controller
wireless dongle could come soon.

~~~
fnordfnordfnord
I have one of those super cheap knock-offs. It's been the most trouble-free
gamepad adapter so far out of: PS3 wireless, PS4 wireless, and even my Steam
Controller when I first got it.

